# Game #29; Denver Nuggets host Philadelphia 76ers



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Game # 29*
*Denver* *Nuggets* (16-12, 9-6 @ home) host *Philadelphia 76ers*(8-22, 4-15 on road)
*January 2nd, 2007*​
Last 3 games:

Nuggets;

vs. Dallas Mavericks L 89-85
@ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets L 99-89
vs. Seattle Supersonics W 112-98


76ers;

@ Los Angeles Lakers L 94-104
@ Portland Trailblazers W 98-95
@ Sacramento Kings L 76-101

*
Score Prediction Game*


First game with the old, new ball


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I hope we can see Iverson drop bombs on them,, i hope he will come out and score 35+,, but i dont want dre to feel bad in philly though, cause i dont think he would've really like to have got traded but we got a better player,, i hope diawara can either shoot better or not shoot as much aswell, otherwise i think we should easily win this, we will try and get revenge back for giving up that home game against dallas.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A.I is gonna score 100+ on us lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This should be a good game, considering the Nuggets are still getting their team bakc together. The Sixers are playing well below their potential right now. However that Carney guy is going to be good. And Iggy is a very good player that will become a great player for the Sixers.

All that said though I like the Nuggets in this one for the W.

And when will JR Smith be back?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Our potential? To be relatively honest and truthful, the 
76ers have the potential to pick up back-to-back #1 overall draft choices


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

23AJ said:


> And when will JR Smith be back?


I believe if Melos first game back is January 22nd then JR's first game would have to be the 10th against the Spurs


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i think that carmelo is back on the 22nd against memphis, and jr smith is back on the 10th against the spurs, cant wait till either of them get back ,let alone both of them playing together with iverson and camby, going to be awesome


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i can give updates for anyone that wants them, ill give you them everytime we score, or something major happens


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll also be giving updates.

Former 76ers guard Allen Iverson WILL NOT acknowledge Maurice Cheeks. Very interesting. 

How are things in Denver with you guys


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Lineups:

Philadelphia: Samuel Dalembert, Joe Smith, Andre Iguodala, Rodney Carney, Andre Miller.

Denver: Iverson, Diaware, Najera, Johnson, Camby


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

11:45 DEN - Layup by D. Johnson. Assist: M. Camby 

good start


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

shooting foul on najera, joe smith to shoot 2,,,, hit both


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

shot clock violation on Denver


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

10:21 PHI - R. Carney steals the ball from A. Iverson 
10:33 PHI - A. Miller steals the ball from A. Iverson 

6-2 early, denver down


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

9:23 PHI - A. Miller steals the ball from A. Iverson 

Iverson off to a slow start


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

9:00 DEN - Y. Diawara missed a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing 

Hope he doesnt continue like that


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:32 DEN - A. Iverson made a 17-foot jumper from the left wing 

also 2 rebounds to iverson


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:06 DEN - Layup by D. Johnson. Assist: A. Iverson 

Iverson has 2 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist early


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

5:37 PHI - Full timeout (Timeout #1) 
5:45 DEN - Reverse layup by E. Najera. Assist: A. Iverson 

Iverson has 2 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists
Camby has 0 points, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks
Najera has 2 points, 3 rebounds
DeMarr Johnson hs 4 points


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:46 DEN - A. Iverson made a 5-foot running jumper in the lane 

12-11 Denver lead


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3:06 DEN - Shooting foul on E. Najera 
3:06 PHI - S. Hunter dunks the ball. Assist: A. Iguodala 

19-12, philly on a 8-0 run


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

23-12,, 2:08 left in the 1st, philadelphia on a 12-0 run,,

Iverson has 4 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists on 2-8FG
Camby has 5 rebounds, 3 blocks


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1:54 DEN - L. Kleiza made a 5-foot running jumper in the lane 

23-14


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

end of 1st the score is 26-16....not very good 1st term but we will regain the lead in a little while

Iverson has 4 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 turnovers, 2-9FG
Camby has 6 rebounds, 3 blocks
Evans has 2 points, 4 rebounds

We need to pick up our game about because philly have come out firing


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

30-16 poor start to the 2nd


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

evans misses a pair of free throws, not very good from the stripe


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

9:42 DEN - E. Boykins made a 15-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: A. Iverson 

32-18


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

34-18,, we are playing extremely poorly, we cant give up this game,, just cant lose to philly on our home court,, im gonna be really peed off if we lose


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:40 DEN - Y. Diawara made a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: E. Najera 

36-21,,diawara is 1-2 from beyond the arc


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did the crowd applaud Miller and Smith during the Starting Lineups?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:41 DEN - E. Boykins made a 25-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc. Assist: R. Evans 

2-3 from beyond the arc for boykins, 8 points


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

41-31,, 5:30 left in the second,, we are on a 6-0 roll, boykins has hit 10 points, evans has 7 boards along with cambys 8 boards


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:56 DEN - A. Iverson hit the second free throw 
4:56 DEN - A. Iverson missed the first free throw 
4:56 PHI - Shooting foul on W. Green 
5:05 PHI - Foul on K. Korver 
5:05 PHI - Offensive foul on K. Korver 
5:16 DEN - A. Iverson made an 11-foot fade away jumper in the lane 

43-34,,,3:29 left in the second


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3:58 DEN - A. Iverson made a 4-foot running jumper in the lane. Assist: E. Boykins 
4:05 DEN - E. Boykins defensive rebound 
4:07 PHI - J. Smith missed a layup 
4:24 DEN - Y. Diawara made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: E. Boykins 

39-45


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

official timeout,,, 45-41 we are catching up


Boykins has 10 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists
Iverson has 9 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists
Camby has 2 points, 9 rebounds, and 6 BLOCKS!!!
Diawara has 6 points, 2-3 from beyond the arc,,good on ya son,, your shooting well tonight! :lol:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1:58 left in the second, 44-47 
2:31 DEN - Y. Diawara made a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: A. Iverson 

3-4 from beyond the arc!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

48-47 we have taken the lead,,, 1:25 left in the 2nd

1:25 DEN - M. Camby made shot. Assist: A. Iverson


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

:58.1 PHI - Shooting foul on A. Iguodala 
:58.1 DEN - A. Iverson drives to the hoop for a layup 

58.1 left in the second


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

:30.7 DEN - M. Camby made a 14-foot jumper from the left wing. Assist: A. Iverson 

52-50


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we have a tied ball game at the half, 52-52

Iverson has 11 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists
Camby has 8 points, 11 rebounds, 6 blocks
Boykins has 10 points
Diawara has 9 points
DeMarr has 8 points
Reggie has 7 Boards

Hope we can play like we did in that quarter, for the rest of the match


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just got in from a pickup game how we looking I see its tied at halftime so im guessing not that great so far?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Did the crowd applaud Miller and Smith during the Starting Lineups?


Dunno sorry man,, im only getting live stats off the net, not on tv in australia


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> Just got in from a pickup game how we looking I see its tied at halftime so im guessing not that great so far?


Well the first was bad, the second was good


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

start of the third

11:02 DEN - A. Iverson made a 17-foot jumper along the right baseline 
11:11 PHI - A. Miller made a 17-foot jumper along the right baseline. Assist: A. Iguodala


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kleiza's looking really good right now playing very aggresive

2 bad charge calls in a row!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:50 DEN - L. Kleiza drives to the hoop for a dunk. Assist: A. Iverson 

60-60


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

timeout denver,,5:52 left in the 3rd,,down by 5


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we have slowed down a bit,, down by 7, with about 5:10 left,,,shooting foul on johnson


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:56 DEN - A. Iverson hit the third free throw 
4:56 DEN - A. Iverson hit the second free throw 
4:56 DEN - A. Iverson hit the first free throw 

4:56 left down by 6


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:18 PHI - S. Dalembert dunks the ball. Assist: A. Iguodala 
4:30 PHI - J. Smith steals the ball from E. Boykins 
4:43 PHI - J. Smith dunks the ball. Assist: A. Miller 

down by 10 now!!!!!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Najera misses 2 free throws!!!!!!!!! omg im getting peed off...down by 12 now!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3:16 DEN - Y. Diawara drives to the hoop for a dunk. Assist: E. Boykins 

Down by 9, timeout philly


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Girlfriend's here, so I'm not watching this one. Looks like that might be a good thing right about now.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

down by 11!!!!!!!!!!! man we are doing sooo bad,,,if we lose this who knows what i'll do


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

down by 13 end of the third! :brokenheart: :banned: 

we are playing very poorly i think,, if we lose to philly @ denver then we dont deserve to go passed te 2nd round in the playoffs


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

this is good 7-0 to start the last,, iverson now has 25 points, 5 rebounds, 8 assists,, hope we can keep it up


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:42 DEN - Technical foul on A. Iverson 

kyle korver hits all three free throws,, down by 11


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:26 DEN - Y. Diawara made a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: E. Boykins 

91-83 we are down


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

7:50 DEN - Y. Diawara made a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: E. Boykins 

93-86


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

damnit


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Just tuned in. Diawara nails a 3, then runs the court and gets an easy 2 from Iverson. Unfortunately, we're not talented enough right now to play this bad of defense, even against the Sixers.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

melo4life said:


> down by 13 end of the third! :brokenheart: :banned:
> 
> we are playing very poorly i think,, if we lose to philly @ denver then we dont deserve to go passed te 2nd round in the playoffs


Think about what you're saying. If we lose one game without our franchise player, starting 2 guard, and 2 best PF's, we should only win one playoff series. How does this makes any sense?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

21 TO's, just heard that stat. Also, somebody (or everybody) needs to box out. Hunter was alone for that one. Down 11 after the Willie Greene free throw pump fake. :laugh:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Nother 6ers offensive board. Hunter had no one within 6 feet of him when he grabbed it. Karl takes a timeout after Iverson gets elbowed in the face on a drive to the hoop but doesn't get the call.

101-90 now, 3:21 to go.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

down by 11,,, 3:15 left


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

is iverson ejected? 2 techs?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

You're right, I'm writing David Stern a letter proposing a new playoff seeding system, that is based solely on a team's success against the Philaelphia 76ers.

AI just got tossed, hopefully Steve Javy will send him a fruit basket and a nice "I'm sorry" card after he watches the tape of the last 5 minutes of the game. Not normally one to ***** and moan about the refs, but come on (no, this wouldn't have effected the outcome of the game).


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just an ugly game all around tonight fellas but it will get better soon everyone will be back with in the month

Whats Nene's status is he out a certain length of time or jus takin a few games here nd there off?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

oh well, we lost by 11,,

Iverson had 30 points, 9 assists
Camby has 16 rebounds, 7 blocks


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

"'What'd I do?' What'd you do? Let's see, you grabbed a guy by his earhole, you pulled both of his ears over to one side of his head..." no clue who the announcer is, but that had me crackin up.

Also, Steven Hunter is my new least favorite player. Slams home an emphatic putback with 9 seconds left and runs back down the court looking like he just hit a game winner in game 7 of the finals.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Just an ugly game all around tonight fellas but it will get better soon everyone will be back with in the month
> 
> Whats Nene's status is he out a certain length of time or jus takin a few games here nd there off?


You never know with him. It was like 2(?) weeks after his doctor cleared him before he decided he was ready to play earlier this year.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i liked steven hunters put back dunk at the end


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

We had a horrible game. I seriously see this turning into a rivalry when Iverson head backs to Philly. This game had a rivalry kind of intensity. 


Oh well, we will kill them in Philly with our full line up


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah cant wait until carmelo gets back


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't care who's out. Losing to the worst team in the league isn't excusible(although the sixers might now be better than their record indicates).


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

philly arent that bad,, there roster is good and they can play really well when they get there heads in the game,, and they played a good game against us,, so what if we lose to a bad team,, a lot of teams do occasionally


----------

